# Jon Whitledge's Magic Bus



## 29083 (Sep 29, 2009)

For those of you who don't already know, Jon Whitledge is holding an event at Tango Del Rey in San Diego this weekend (April 23-24) to showcase his Magic Bus audio system. Further details can be found on his website: "www.whitledgedesigns.com".

I have seen and heard this bus recently and it is truly amazing! The level of craftsmanship and detail in the build will shock you. The sound . . . . . well I sat in disbelief after hearing an EMI release of an Andre Previn conducted London Philharmonic playing Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue. I had never heard such detail in that particular track. It was as if Jon's system was delivering more of the actual music on the CD.

If you live nearby, I strongly suggest attending Jon's event so you can hear this vehicle for yourself. You won't be disappointed.

Dean Thompson


----------

